# DMV (DC, MD, VA) Feb 7-10, 2014



## RUJusten (Dec 3, 2013)

Some models are showing the DMV and mid-Atlantic regions getting 24-34 inches in a massive snow storm expected to hit Feb 6 or 7 and go through the 10th...this is if the storm stays on path that it is currently on. Get the trucks ready - could be bigger than the. Blizzard of '98!!


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

Come on Mother Nature this isn't funny anymore!

I've got a lot of little nuisance things to fix on my trucks and I haven't been able to on account of all the snow and freezing weather.


----------



## Charlesnw (Jan 31, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone else had heard about this "impending storm" I havent been able to find any information on any other websites other than a big "I dont know" However, I do know that there is supposed to be a lot of snow/ice/rain coming in this Monday and possibly lasting until Wednesday. Ive heard a lot of exaggeration from friends, acquaintances and on Facebook.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Charles, that's a week to 10 days away. No one has certainty forcasting that far out.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Charlesnw;1743002 said:


> I was wondering if anyone else had heard about this "impending storm" I havent been able to find any information on any other websites other than a big "I dont know" However, I do know that there is supposed to be a lot of snow/ice/rain coming in this Monday and possibly lasting until Wednesday. Ive heard a lot of exaggeration from friends, acquaintances and on Facebook.


Yeah but nothing like that fanasty map.

4-6 is possible Monday. Wednesday storm may be too north. TThen another storm 8-10th. One at a time


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

RUJusten;1740673 said:


> Some models are showing the DMV and mid-Atlantic regions getting 24-34 inches in a massive snow storm expected to hit Feb 6 or 7 and go through the 10th...this is if the storm stays on path that it is currently on. Get the trucks ready - could be bigger than the. Blizzard of '98!!


One model showed it. And then it disappeared lol.

The media took it and ran


----------



## fhafer (Jan 31, 2014)

It was an outlier in a group of forecast models. My equipment will be ready...but I'm not running out to buy a new Bobcat just yet. I'll stick with my 1990 F-250 idi/8' Meyers and the Ford 340B Industrial tractor for now.


----------



## Charlesnw (Jan 31, 2014)

Wilnip;1743244 said:


> Charles, that's a week to 10 days away. No one has certainty forcasting that far out.


Yes, I figured as much because all major weather forecasting services are very reluctant to even comment on it. I was just curious because this weather map showing a "Snowpocalypse" surfaced on Facebook. I have heard a lot of speculation regarding it and some say that it is a hoax and others are saying it is true. Personally, Im not too worried about it because the tractors are ready and I have enough gas to run the generator for a week.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Charlesnw;1744353 said:


> Yes, I figured as much because all major weather forecasting services are very reluctant to even comment on it. I was just curious because this weather map showing a "Snowpocalypse" surfaced on Facebook. I have heard a lot of speculation regarding it and some say that it is a hoax and others are saying it is true. Personally, Im not too worried about it because the tractors are ready and I have enough gas to run the generator for a week.


It was a true map not a hoax. Just a fluke run


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

TWC has mentioned a possible Nor-easter this weekend but that's what it is, a possibility. All we can do is try to be ready for what ever comes our way. They still don't know for sure what the Tuesday/Wednesday storm is gonna do.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Were still in game for wed. Weekend storm I think we are going to be too north as of well


----------



## Charlesnw (Jan 31, 2014)

Regarding the possible snowstorm Feb 7-10. Image courtesy of Wxrisk.com


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Charlesnw;1745147 said:


> Regarding the possible snowstorm Feb 7-10. Image courtesy of Wxrisk.com


You got to realize it is 5-8 days out with two storms in between. We will have a better understand Wednesday night/ Thursday


----------



## Charlesnw (Jan 31, 2014)

Whiffyspark;1745259 said:


> You got to realize it is 5-8 days out with two storms in between. We will have a better understand Wednesday night/ Thursday


Yes, I know. This was mainly meant as a FYI.


----------



## Charlesnw (Jan 31, 2014)

It looks as if we are going to be getting some significant snow mid week this coming week... Feb 11, 12, 13. All the models have been in agreement for five different runs now.


----------



## fhafer (Jan 31, 2014)

Looks like ice for Hampton Roads...sand and salt exercise.


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Hope so , it would be nice to have a few more to push instead of blowing thru so much salt all the time. Whiffy will you be on your waterfront site on Sat ? Daughter has a big comp down there this weekend.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Depends on what happens


----------



## aclawn (Oct 17, 2009)

That map is like 10 day old and it the totals of 4 storm ,end model run with totals of 4 storm 29th,3rd, 5th,8th.that y you see 30" snow cover.LOL


----------

